# Athens area saltwater fishing club



## retired (Nov 1, 2008)

Is anyone interested in starting a saltwater fishing club in the Athens area?  It would be a great opportunity for all of us landlocked saltwater fishers to get together and share our experiences, maybe schedule outings and tourneys, and in general have a good time. The Atlanta Saltwater Sportsmans Club is very active, but it is a long way to go for monthly meetings. Any ideas?


----------



## lake hartwell (Nov 1, 2008)

There are about 8 to 10 of us from Hartwell that go "flats" fishing a couple of times a year. Steinhatchee or Suwannee usually.


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 2, 2008)

Count me in. I'm in the Athens.


----------



## retired (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds good .  Talk it up with the other salt fishers and let's plan on getting together to organize a club.  I will contact the Atlanta club and tell them of our plans and ask them for any assistance/ideas that we can use.


----------



## GMWJR (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds great to me.  I'm from Florida and have been in Athens the last six years.  I miss the saltwater.


----------



## volguy (Nov 3, 2008)

*salt club*

i would definitely be in for an INSHORE club.  don't care for offshore and most of the clubs relate more to offshore than inshore.  i think it would be fun to have a club and travel around with others rather than going alone.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Nov 3, 2008)

GMWJR said:


> Sounds great to me.  I'm from Florida and have been in Athens the last six years.  I miss the saltwater.




X2, but only for 5 years. 

I'm game keep us posted.


----------



## retired (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like the response list is growing.  Will keep everyone informed as more info becomes available. Got to go and fish SSI for trout and reds.  Will post results on Fri. As far as inshore vs. offshore I do both and am open to all ideas and suggestions. I too think it would be fun to have others to travel and fish with.


----------



## Reel Time (Nov 4, 2008)

I am also interested. I live in the Madison area. Not to far from Athens. My boat is inshore but i am interested in any salt fishing.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 6, 2008)

I heard that there is a CCA Chapter starting in the Athens area.

I'll scrub through e-mails and see if I can find the notice.


----------



## retired (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got back from SSI, WED was a blow out with the wind out of the north, Thurs. was ideal no reds but some nice trout, a lot of shorts, but a nice mess of keepers.  I have been in touch with Clay Mobley, Executive Director for CCA GA. and the forming an Athens  Chapter of CCA is in the discussion stages.  Will post new info. as it becomes available.


----------



## fishdog (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in for the inshore thing. I went to the Saltwater club meeting here in Gwinett but it was all offshore, good bunch of guys though. I fish SSI seveal time a year but would love to go back to the flats in FLA. That post about Rocky Creek brought back fond memories.


----------



## retired (Nov 9, 2008)

If you are interested in attending an organizational / discussion meeting re/ the creation of an Inshore Saltwater fishing club for this East- Northeast Ga. area, please contact me so that we can see if there is enough interest to persue this.  It sounds like there are a lot of you out there that fish inshore both in Ga. and Fla.  This could be a good way to meet others that share your passion for inshore saltwater fishing, hold meetings for info. exchange, find new people to fish with, maybe hold some friendly club tourneys, and generally have a good time.  In order to call a meeting, we need people to committ to attend.  Let me know if you are interested and we will post a meeting date.  Feel free to PM me if you have any suggestions as to a meeting place.  In the mean time keep  a tight line and remember that the future of our sport lies with the next generation, so whenever you can take a kid fishing and make a positive investment in our future.


----------



## fishdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in. Set it up.


----------



## GMWJR (Nov 25, 2008)

How is the formation of the club going.  I have not heard anything for awhile and look forward to hearing news of the first meeting.


----------



## retired (Nov 26, 2008)

Things have cooled off a good bit.  Limited interest at this time.  Maybe just the economy.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the CCA Chapter should do well. 

Anyone, whether they be inshore, offshore, freshwater or just care about the critters and environment along estuaries and rivers should be a member of CCA.

I think an Athens Chapter will draw great interest.


----------



## GMWJR (Nov 27, 2008)

The group can always start small and grow.  I'm not sure we have to be a CCA chapter.  I was under the impression we were getting together as a group of people who enjoy saltwater fishing.

Any idea of the number of people interested?


----------



## fwhitaker (Nov 27, 2008)

I am not a saltwater guy, but I would love to learn more about it.  I would attend.


----------



## retired (Nov 28, 2008)

CCA is a group of people who enjoy salt water fishing, but also realize the importance of being involved for the betterment of  their sport.  Please click on to www.ccaga.org to learn more about this organization.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## huntnnut (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd love to attend but 12:00 noon on a Tuesday is pretty tough to do when you have to work for a living.....


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 30, 2008)

huntnnut said:


> I'd love to attend but 12:00 noon on a Tuesday is pretty tough to do when you have to work for a living.....



X2


----------



## volguy (Dec 7, 2008)

*lunch meeting*

you guys don't get lunch?  i know you do milton, shoot, all you do is sit on the computer all day anyway. hehehehhehehehehe

i will be there tuesday at noon.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 7, 2008)

volguy said:


> you guys don't get lunch?  i know you do milton, shoot, all you do is sit on the computer all day anyway. hehehehhehehehehe
> 
> i will be there tuesday at noon.




Oh yea, I get lunch any time I want it but it's at least a 30 minute drive for me to Athens one way...  However, I'm presently trying to set up a pre-bid meeting with a customer in NC so I'm not sure I'll even be in town on Tuesday.  See, every now and then I do have to get out from behind the old computer.... 

The NGSC also meets Tuesday evening so I have a regularly scheduled striper club meeting that day also...

Keep on with all this fising stuff and I'll be like you...fish more than I work...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 7, 2008)

huntnnut said:


> Keep on with all this fising stuff and I'll be like you...fish more than I work...



Isn't that the secret of life?


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 7, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Isn't that the secret of life?




Yea, I just wish I could figure out how to do it myself...

Btw, when you gonna come and go striper fishing with me?  It's the closest thing you'll get to s/w fishing around here...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 7, 2008)

huntnnut said:


> Yea, I just wish I could figure out how to do it myself...
> 
> Btw, when you gonna come and go striper fishing with me?  It's the closest thing you'll get to s/w fishing around here...



It is certainly high on my list!

I'm looking into buying a place on one of the Savannah River Lakes.

I need someone to school me on striper fishing soon!

When you want to go?


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 7, 2008)

Jeff,

Sounds nice!  I'd love to have a place on the lake especially one with stripers and/or Hybrids in it.

I'm know expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I think I can get you headed in the right direction, at least for the most part.

I may go next Saturday morning, I need to do a little pre-fishing for a club tournament that I have on Sunday.  If you're interested in joining me let me know.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 10, 2008)

'Nut?!?!

Volguy says he's done proposed to you & that you've accepted?

I'm hurt and confused?!?

I was going to tell you that I have the companies boat and house in PC for the weekend and that the bull reds are stacked up in the pass like chord wood-but-since you've got better plans?


----------



## volguy (Dec 10, 2008)

*fishing*

jeff, 

you're out.  it will just be TEAM PUT EM IN THE BOAT on saturday morning.  

seriously, you need to go with us.  i will call your wife if i need to and get you permission.  i do it for Milton all the time.   

great meeting you yesterday.....in person.  after speaking with Bob, i think we are definitely going to get some type of informal inshore saltwater group going. 

hope to see you on the water saturday.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 10, 2008)

I enjoyed the meeting as well.

I'm a member of CCA, and will participate in the new chapter but more tentatively than I had planned.

I know it's a good organization that does good things & I'll support them. Just not real sure about the banquet deal. 

In the meantime, the informal thing sounds real good.

When's our first trip to the coast?

BTW, you don't need to get permission from my wife so I can go fishing!

She'll give me permission if she wants me to have it!


----------



## volguy (Dec 10, 2008)

*fishing*

so in other words your not going fishing saturday. hehehhehehe

sounds good on the CCA deal.  bob and i are going to put together a meeting in the next few days for the new club we would like to form.  i will keep you informed.  you will probably be the secretary or treasurer or something.  

have a great week.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, I'll be fishing at Russell this Saturday, catching those stripers you claim aren't there!

As for the treasurer/secretary thing?

My hen says, "NO!"


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Yes, I'll be fishing at Russell this Saturday, catching those stripers you claim aren't there!
> 
> As for the treasurer/secretary thing?
> 
> My hen says, "NO!"




Waht, I thought you were going to FL, if not you should join Todd and I on Lanier.  There aren't any stripers in Russell.....  Well, at least not many...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 11, 2008)

I did hear that Lanier is up a whole 2 inches this morning!

That is tempting!

Though I would have gone to PC if I could have found a partner I really need to spend a little time at Russell. I've been given the clearance to purchase some property and need to act quickly before she changes her mind!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 11, 2008)

That property isn't going anywhere soon in this economy, though its your call.

I ended up having to spend another night in NC on bidness but I should be back in town late tomorrow afternoon/evening.  If you're interested in hooking up with Todd and I, send me your cell phone number in a pm and I'll give you a call as soon as I can in order to arrange a meeting location.


----------

